# Pixmedic's Photo Contest XIX "Our Fuzzy Friends"



## pixmedic (Jan 3, 2021)

*It's that time again!*
Time for the Pixmedic (Ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!






The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
The judging is based _*primarily*_ on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot.
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to disqualification. 

to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I will decide on a winner. (the bunny might help too if she can stop loafing for more than a few seconds)

This month's theme is...
_*"Our Fuzzy Friends" *_
* 

the prize will be the usual ($50 visa gift card, or $50 by PayPal)

the contest will run until the end of January. (ish)
the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.*


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 3, 2021)

so much to choose from for this theme. for mine, ill go a ways back and hit a few levels. 




DSC_5775 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 3, 2021)

sorry for too many photos..left just one..


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 3, 2021)

This is one of our many rescue kitties.  His name is "Dash."


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 4, 2021)

just some of my furriesView attachment 202075


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 5, 2021)

Tinka likes to pose


----------



## snowbear (Jan 5, 2021)

I thought there was something in the fridge from Thanksgiving that was fuzzy, but I guess MLW binned it;  I'll use Zoe.





Sleepy by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 6, 2021)

Na snow bear
That was my fridge lol


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 7, 2021)

Bump

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 8, 2021)

@jcdeboever I have nominated your beautiful pup pic in the POTM contest here January 2021 POTM Nominations | ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 9, 2021)

Bump

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 9, 2021)

White in Black Satin.


----------



## rakicko (Jan 9, 2021)

One his photo from 2015.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 9, 2021)

Zulu I literally LOL on this shot, The dogs ear in relation to the ball is freaking hilarious and what a great shot it is. All beautiful animals and shots,I am above really enjoying this thread.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks DarkShadow! He hates when I post this shot.


----------



## rakicko (Jan 9, 2021)

Dachshund? Same as my little friend


----------



## smithdan (Jan 9, 2021)

It was a dark and stormy night...


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 10, 2021)

Winnie Pooh


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 10, 2021)

smithdan said:


> View attachment 202289
> It was a dark and stormy night...[/QUHeron.
> What's in his mouth?


----------



## smithdan (Jan 10, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 202289
> ...



It's a vole, Scott.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 12, 2021)

Bump

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 12, 2021)

smithdan said:


> Scott Whaley said:
> 
> 
> > smithdan said:
> ...


What's a vole?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 18, 2021)

Bump

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Jan 18, 2021)

Can't resist posting my absolute favorite picture of my girls.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 21, 2021)

Bump

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 25, 2021)

Bump

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CherylL (Jan 25, 2021)

Oscar's muppet impression



Oscar&#x27;s muppet impression by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 30, 2021)

Last chance

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiron Kid (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## pixmedic (Feb 5, 2021)

I have to quit doing animal-themed contests... It is always so hard to choose a winner. 
but, it's gotta be done. this was one of the most difficult contests to reach a consensus on. 
there were portrait shots I thought were amazing, adorable candid poses, and pets doing cute pet things. 
ultimately, I can't give $50 to everyone so we had to eventually narrow it down to one. 
and the winner is...
drumroll, please....

@zulu42 with an amazing shot of an amazing pet. 
not only a hilarious picture but expertly captured as well. 
congratz @zulu42  PM me with paypal info or address for gift card.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 5, 2021)

Congrats @zulu42! I didn't envy you @pixmedic. There really were some wonderful submissions.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 5, 2021)

Congrats @zulu42! your photo was awesome.. fun!!


----------



## smithdan (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations Zulu42!  Awesome timing!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Feb 5, 2021)

I want a re-count.  The  vote was rigged.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 5, 2021)

Congrats @zulu42 !   Love the expression


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wow! Thanks so much everybody. And @pixmedic - what a wonderfully kind thing you do. I never won much prize before!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 6, 2021)

I knew that would win, excellent render!


----------



## snowbear (Feb 6, 2021)

Congrat's - well deserved.


----------

